# Shane, 14 and going strong!



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

This is Shane, our Black GSD, and king of the roost! Retired and relaxing, he loves this time of year. Although slower, he loves rolling...and rolling...and rolling in the snow. He had an unfortunate haircut in October (really, a lion's cut where they left the tail fluffy and the rest of him short, like a cat?!? :-O) and is now enjoying a longer styled 'do! Love this old guy! 

:snowing:

http://youtu.be/WsXaMUsfnVk


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

He looks wonderful!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It does the heart good to see a senior dog play like a pup


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rolling like that means ecstasy, according to the new book I'm reading on dog body language


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

nothing like fresh new snow to bring out the "pup" in many of us.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

How nice to see a 14 year old shepherd enjoying life !

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Rolling like that means ecstasy, according to the new book I'm reading on dog body language


Seriously ? My dog does the "tuck and roll" as we call it all too often...every day, numerous times....much more in the snow. I somewhat thought they were either leaving scent or masking their scent when they did this behavior but never really investigated it. Oh...where the dog rolls around is not in an obvious spot marked with scent....sometimes I think she does it to just scratch her own back...???

I'm curious..how does the book substantiate the dog rolling around as "ecstasy" ?

SuperG


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Love seeing the old guys doing so well!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

This old boy is definitely happy! He is one of the reasons our other pup, Leo, is kept separate from Shane (as Leo is rambunctious and truly a rascal) so that Shane can enjoy his freedom. He is cautious on the ice but really lets go in the snow---loves snowball fights, rolling in the snow and then warming up by the hearth! We treasure every day with our old boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shane looks fantastic and loving his snow day. Thanks for sharing that is one great looking senior!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Still a puppy at heart!! :wub:


----------

